# please help a young happy couple get started



## Marieforleo (Jun 23, 2019)

hello everyone it's my fist time on this site well i am having a lot of problems in my marriage, my husband left me for his mistress for 6 months. I never believed until my friend saw him. At first, I was skeptical about him. i am desperate to get my husband back help me


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Are you using your real name for your username here? If so I highly suggest you change it to remain anonymous. Let me know what you would like to change your user
name to and I'll take care of it to you.

Also, is that a photo of you and your children? If so I also suggest that you remove that photo and/or use something that does not identify you and/or your children.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Marieforleo said:


> hello everyone it's my fist time on this site well i am having a lot of problems in my marriage, my husband left me for his mistress for 6 months. I never believed until my friend saw him. At first, I was skeptical about him. i am desperate to get my husband back help me


A bit more info would be helpful....

How long have the two of you been married?

How old are the two of you?

How long has he been involved with the other woman (OW)?

When he left you, why did he tell you he was leaving?

How often have you seen him since he moved out? Is he spending time with your children?


----------



## SongoftheSouth (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello Marie. If he left you for his mistress, why would you even want him back? There will be people here with helpfull advice but give them more details - were you guys happy etc...I am sorry for the mess you find yourself in. All the best.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Sadly, you're willing to completely swallow your pride in your desperation to get back a despicable POS who had NO second thoughts about deserting his wife and children to run off with his side piece of ass.

I'm simply telling it like it is.

Please find your pride and dignity and *realize your self worth*. You'll manage just fine without him. Just make SURE to get down to the courthouse and file a child support order because deadbeat daddy is still responsible for the kids he chose to desert no matter what kind of low life he turned out to be. Just because he lacks dignity and honor doesn't negate the fact that he's still responsible for his children. I can only *hope* you're not letting him get off scot-free financially for those kids because you're afraid that you'll 'scare him away' if you go to the courthouse and get a child support order in place. If you are doing that, then you're foolishly cutting off your own nose to spite your face.

You don't *reward* someone like this by begging him to come _*back *_to you and acting _grateful _if he does. Never, EVER send anyone that kind of message about yourself - that you're so desperate to have them in your life that you'll allow yourself and your children to be treated like complete garbage in order to make it happen. 

Find your pride and make providing a safe, happy and healthy home for your kids your *top* priority, not trying to get back the classless POS who walked out on his wife and children. You don't realize it yet, but this low life did you a favor. One day you'll be able to finally see it. One day.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Marieforleo, you deserve so much better.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Marieforleo said:


> hello everyone it's my fist time on this site well i am having a lot of problems in my marriage, my husband left me for his mistress for 6 months. I never believed until my friend saw him. At first, I was skeptical about him. i am desperate to get my husband back help me


He isnt worth HAVING back. File for divorce and take him to the cleaners. You can do better than a cheating POS.


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

6 months is a lifetime for infidelity. Time to recycle. Mush him up, toss into trash bin, close lid and walk on!

Do NOT think you are stuck and un-powered. Your happiness lies within YOU and not him. Start with the 180. Take a deep breath and realize you will be OK. You don't need him. The kids definately don't need him, you will be a better mom because of it.


Kiss your kids and gives thanks everyday. YOU will survive this.


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Dear Marie if he left you then there is not much you can do to get him back. Sure he may bargain with you and say if you will do this or that I will come back but it's just a trick at best and a cruel joke at worst. I know your brain will say but I know so and so or I've heard of such and such who got back together. The problem with that is they have to want to be together. If he left you then he doesn't want to be with you. But I have seen this before and you will make a deal with the devil and when it doesn't work you will be worse off than you are now. Do urself a favor and move on as soon as possible.


----------

